# 100% PROTEKTORJACKE TARKA



## MarshallFx (2. Juni 2021)

Ich bin bei meiner aktuellen Recherche auf diese:
100% PROTEKTORJACKE KURZARM TARKA gestoßen.

Was ist „Smart Shock Level 2 CE“,
Wie kann man das einordnen zu EN-1621-2 ?


----------



## j_a_n (6. Juni 2021)

MarshallFx schrieb:


> Ich bin bei meiner aktuellen Recherche auf diese:
> 100% PROTEKTORJACKE KURZARM TARKA gestoßen.
> 
> Was ist „Smart Shock Level 2 CE“,
> Wie kann man das einordnen zu EN-1621-2 ?


Hallo,
ich wäre auch dankbar über Erfahrungen. Bisher findet man leider recht wenig.
Der Rückenprotektor sieht auf den Fotos nicht so wirklich lang aus.

CE 2 sollte Level 2 der EN Norm sein, wenn ich das richtig sehe.








						Do Motorcycle Back Protectors Really Work?
					

Do motorcycle back protectors work? Well, one of the most fatal motorcycle injuries are the ones sustained by the thoracic spine. Read on to find out more.




					motofour.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarshallFx (6. Juni 2021)

j_a_n schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wäre auch dankbar über Erfahrungen. Bisher findet man leider recht wenig.
> Der Rückenprotektor sieht auf den Fotos nicht so wirklich lang aus.
> 
> ...


Danke für den link, sowas habe ich gesucht👍

Ich werde mir den Protektor mal bestellen um ihn mir mal aus der nähe anzusehen.
Aus der ferne sieht er gut aus weil, Rücken, Brust und Schulter geschützt mit Reißverschluss 
zum an- und ausziehen.
Zu den Längsten Rückenprotektoren gehört der zwar nicht, ist aber auch nicht der kürzeste, 
ich bin auch gespannt.


----------



## j_a_n (6. Juni 2021)

👍Dann berichte mal, würde mich interessieren!


----------



## MarshallFx (6. Juni 2021)

yo, mache ich


----------



## MarshallFx (14. Juni 2021)

Ich habe das Projektorhemd  geordert. Die Passform und Verarbeitung ist gut, Level 2 Schutz. Der Rückenprotektor ist Zweiteilig und geht bei mir 1 Finger breit über dem Hosenbund. Für wichtig war Reißverschluss, dann kommt man auch wieder raus. Die Polster sind rausnehmbar zur Wäsche oder wenn man gelegentlich auf Brust- und Schulterschutz verzichten will.
Das Ding macht erstmal n guten Eindruck


----------



## j_a_n (14. Juni 2021)

Danke, das klingt ja gut - auch die Länge des Protektors. Ich denke dann bestell ich mir auch mal einen zum Test. Evtl. noch das Evoc Shirt zum Vergleich.

Fühlt es sich auch so an, als könnte man damit auch mal eine Runde hoch treten? Vielleicht dann ohne Brustschutz.


----------



## fresh-e (14. Juni 2021)

@MarshallFx Kannst du den Brustprotektor noch genauer beschreiben? Was ist das für Material und geht der sauber über alle Rippen? Auf den Bilder kann man da recht wenig erkennen. https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/100-tarka-protektorenshirt-1024266

Spannend wäre natürlich ein Vergleich zum recht ähnlichen Leatt https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/leatt-tee-airflex-stealth-protektor-shirt-923166


----------



## MarshallFx (16. Juni 2021)

Was für Material das genau ist kann ich nicht sagen. 3 lagiger Schaum, 
passt sich gut an und absorbiert auch gut was. 
Der Brustkorb ist gut abgedeckt, die Rippen seitlich jetzt nicht direkt.
Für mich passt das jetzt, hoffentlich bringe ich das Ding nie an seine Grenzen 😜


----------



## j_a_n (16. Juni 2021)

Ich hab sie heute auch bekommen. Bei 1.85 ist L allerdings ein gutes Stück zu klein. So ist mir der Rückenprotektor auch zu kurz. Keine Ahnung ob sich da so viel bei XL ändert.

Das Evoc Protector Shirt deckt den Rücken komplett ab. Allerdings fehlt da der Reißverschluss und es wirk trotz fehlendem Brustpanzer nicht so luftig...alles schwierig 😋


----------



## MarshallFx (16. Juni 2021)

j_a_n schrieb:


> Ich hab sie heute auch bekommen. Bei 1.85 ist L allerdings ein gutes Stück zu klein. So ist mir der Rückenprotektor auch zu kurz. Keine Ahnung ob sich da so viel bei XL ändert.
> 
> Das Evoc Protector Shirt deckt den Rücken komplett ab. Allerdings fehlt da der Reißverschluss und es wirk trotz fehlendem Brustpanzer nicht so luftig...alles schwierig 😋



Wenn zu klein ist dünn, ob bei XL die Protektoren mit wachsen weiß ich nicht.
Das Perfekte Protektorhemd habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden, irgendwas ist immer. 
Ohne Reißverschluss so ein Teil auszuziehen ist aber kein Spaß, 
da komme ich mir vor wie bei Versteckte Kamera🤪
Für Endurotouren reicht mit das Teil jetzt erstmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j_a_n (16. Juni 2021)

Also ich meinte die Jacke ist mir zu kurz. Etwas bauchfrei. Das und danach das an bzw. ausziehen der Evoc hat hier vorhin für allgemeine Erheiterung gesorgt 😁

Ich überlege noch die Leatt 3df mit Level 2 zu testen. Und dann mal sehen ob es denkbar wäre da die Ärmel mit z.b. Reißverschlüssen abnehmbar machen zu lassen...aber das ist auch ein Murks eigentlich.


----------



## uxmax (19. Juli 2021)

Ich habe den Leatt und ortema und heute ist die 100% tarka gekommen.

ich bin begeistert, auch ne nummer groesser XL bestellt. wie bei der ortema protector jacke.

schulterprotektoren sitzen gut und mit dem jersey siehts auch nicht so football player
optisch aus wie bei dem anderen Genannten.
komme gerade erst aus dem bikepark während die Weste geliefert wurde,
daher kann ich nächstes Wochenende mehr sagen.
Brust Protector kann ich herausnehmen und dementsprechend durch ortema.OCP3 
ersetzen (drunter oder drüber), je nach Einsatz.


----------



## youdontknow (20. Juli 2021)

Bitte hier unbedingt weiter über den 100% Tarka berichten. Nach dem letzten Sturz, der mich jetzt erstmal zwangspausieren lässt, steige ich erst wieder mit Oberkörperprotektor auf´s Bike.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (20. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte mir die ärmellose Variante bestellt und direkt zurück geschickt. Das Ding stank so bestialisch nach Chemie, dass das ganze Arbeitszimmer stundenlang gemüffelt hat. Möchte nicht wissen, welcher Dreck da verarbeitet wurde.
Für mich kommt so ein Ding nicht mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Impact (22. Juli 2021)

Und wie schauts aus?

Wäre wenn überhaupt nur an Langarm interessiert.
Besitze seit mehreren jahren das Bliss Arg Comp LD Top Jacket was mehr oder minder irgendwann mal ersetzt werden sollte und für solche Sachen wie Sölden finde ich das Richtige ist.
Für schwerere Einsätze hab ich das aktuelle Ortema Ortho-Max Jacket.

Ist das Tarka nun Bikepark tauglich, ist der Rückenprotektor wirklich so kurz wie er wirkt oder wachsen die Protektoren bei größerer Größe mit und schließen die Unterarm Protektoren wirklich nur bei der Hälfte des Unterarms, also kurz ab?

Wirkliche Alternativen habe ich nicht wirklich gefunden. Das Ion Scrub ist denke ich nicht das Richtige, das Evoc teil finde ich recht gut, aber leider gibts keine Langarm Version, die Leatt Dinger sind eintweder mit zu kurzen Rückenprotektoren versehen (übliches Leatt Problem) oder im Gesamtkonzept nicht das Wahre.
Ein bisschen Rippen padding fänd ich gut, gibt auch einge Jackets damit nur ist da wieder die restliche Protektoren Aufstellung so LaLa.
Alles seit jahren nicht so einfach.


----------



## j_a_n (22. Juli 2021)

Also ich habe den Rückenprotektor als ziemlich kurz empfunden. OK, war wie gesagt aber bei 1,85 in L auch zu klein. Keine Ahnung ob der mit wächst. Aber rein vom sehen her schätze ich, dass da Leat sogar mehr abdeckt. An hatte ich die aber noch nicht. Nur neulich beim Bikeparkbesuch mal drauf geachtet.

Ich bin jetzt mit dem Evoc Shirt zufrieden. Mit der richtigen Technik kommt man auch verschwitzt ganz OK raus und kommt sich nicht mehr ganz so bescheuert vor 😋

Für die Ellenbogen hab ich separat schon etwas  gehabt. Für den Bikepark hab ich jetzt noch separat einen Brustpanzer von Zandona geholt.
Der Vorteil für mich ist so, dass ich die normalen Touren ohne Ellenbogen und Brustpanzer fahren kann. Bzw die Ellenbogenschoner beim Hochfahren einfach am Rahmen oder Lenker fest machen kann und gut ist.
Eine Trinkblase geht sogar auch noch in das Evoc Shirt, das habe ich aber noch nicht probiert wie sich das anfühlt.

Aber dafür ist das halt eine ordentliche Stückelei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uxmax (25. Juli 2021)

Der Rückprotektor ist für mich nicht zu kurz. Im Vergleich ist der Rückenprotector des  Ortho-Max Jacket länger, aber auch wieder nicht vorteilhaft für mich. Nicht herausnehmbare front protektoren sind beim Ortema ein NoGo btw.


----------



## Sespri (25. Juli 2021)

uxmax schrieb:


> Nicht herausnehmbare front protektoren sind beim Ortema ein NoGo btw.


Auf der Innenseite ist das Fach unterteilt. Dort kann man die Protektoren sehr wohl herausnehmen.


----------



## Impact (25. Juli 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Auf der Innenseite ist das Fach unterteilt. Dort kann man die Protektoren sehr wohl herausnehmen.


So ist es!
Hab mich grade gewundert warum das nicht gehen sollte.

Bin echt unschlüssig wegen dem Tarka.


----------



## youdontknow (5. August 2021)

Heute ist die Tarka angekommen und mir gefällt das Teil richtig gut.

Eine Bitte an die Tarka Besitzer:

Steht bei euch das obere Ende vom Reisverschluss auch etwas über?


----------



## MarshallFx (5. August 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Steht bei euch das obere Ende vom Reisverschluss auch etwas über?


Ja, ich zieh denn aber nicht mehr bis zum Anschlag zu, dann passt es bei mir.


----------



## youdontknow (7. August 2021)

Geht für den Preis nicht klar, finde ich und darum habe ich die umgetauscht. Mal sehen wie es mit dem nächsten Modell aussieht.


----------



## Dubya (14. August 2021)

Zur angesprochenen Länge des Rückenprotektors: In Größe XL misst dieser ca. 40 cm. Die Lendenwirbelsäule wird hermit nicht geschützt. Bei Evoc und Ortema sind das zum Vergleich ca. 60 cm. Mir war das persönlich leider viel zu kurz, sonst machte das Shirt einen wirklich sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## Schmalte (22. August 2021)

Wie verhält sich denn die Länge des Rückenprotektors zum Leatt 3df Airfit Shirt?


----------



## -riot- (23. August 2021)

Also ich habe das Leatt Arifit 3D Lite Protektorshirt sowie die 100% Tarka Jacke. Beide jeweils in der Ausführung bis zu den Schultern.

Mit 175cm trage ich bei Leatt L/XL und bei 100% ebenfalls L. 

Die Längen des Rückenprotektor verhalten sich wie folgt:

- Leatt: ~49cm
~ 100% ~ 46cm

Bzgl. Tragekomfort (Anschmiegsamkeit, Beweglichkeit, Wärme) nehmen sich beide Jacken aus meiner Sicht fast nichts. Der 100% Tarka hat gemäß Spezifikation allerdings EN1621-2 Level 2 Schutz währen der Leatt nur Level 1 hat.


----------



## dennis_mtb7 (24. August 2021)

Ich hab die Tarka auch zuhause musste aber leider feststellen, dass der Brustschutz nur Level 1 hat, das habe ich aus den Shopbeschreibungen anders gelesen. Schade eigtl sitzt Gr L Top bei 180cm Körpergröße, ich möchte aber unbedingt Level 2 haben.
Hatte voher die LEATT 3df Airfit getestet, die hatte Brust und Rücken Level 2, allerdings stand mir der Rückenprotektor oben immer zu weit ab vom Rücken.

Jetzt bin ich etwas ratlos, hatte auch noch die Troy Lee Design Kurzarmjacke, aber die war mir zu klobig und saß auch nicht gut.

Vielleicht doch wieder den Leatt 4.5 Brustpanzer mit Rückenpanzer in Level2 Hartschale, sieht aber auch klobig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmalte (24. August 2021)

Laut Homepage von 100% ist bei der Tarka alles Level 2.


----------



## dennis_mtb7 (24. August 2021)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Laut Homepage von 100% ist bei der Tarka alles Level 2.


Laut Karton und Beschreibung aber nicht. Das ist teilweise missverständlich beschrieben auf den Seiten.


----------



## Schmalte (24. August 2021)

Das ist komisch. Was steht denn auf dem Brustprotektor drauf?


----------



## dennis_mtb7 (24. August 2021)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Das ist komisch. Was steht denn auf dem Brustprotektor drauf?


Level 1.


----------



## Erroll (25. August 2021)

Ich habe die ärmellose Version seit heute auch hier. Chemisch stinken tut meine Version jetzt eigentlich nicht. Passt gut und im Vergleich zum Fox Baseframe, kommt man dank Reißverschluss super rein und raus. Allerdings empfinde ich den Brustprotector als etwas wuchtig. Das sind ja 3 Schaumstoffplatten, die übereinander geklebt wurden. Würde etwas dagegen sprechen, nur 2 oder gar eine dieser Platten an der Brust zu verwenden? Dass dann weniger Schutz da ist, ist mir klar. Allerdings brauche ich den vollen Aufbau der Brustplatte für Endurotouren nicht. Im Park ist das wieder eine andere Sache...


----------



## MarshallFx (26. August 2021)

@Erroll für Touren mach ich denn Brustprotector raus, habe aber auch schon dran gedacht die Platten zu trennen, und auch mal nur eine zu verwenden.


----------



## Erroll (27. August 2021)

MarshallFx schrieb:


> @Erroll für Touren mach ich denn Brustprotector raus, habe aber auch schon dran gedacht die Platten zu trennen, und auch mal nur eine zu verwenden.


Danke für dein Feedback. Ich werde die Weste behalten. Habe die Brustplatten mal getrennt. Die sind punktuell sehr gering verklebt. Lassen sich einfach und ohne Beschädigung trennen. Werde dann an Shuttletagen mit 1er oder 2 Platten auf der Brust fahren. Für Enduro Touren mit Hipbag hab ich noch das Fox Baseframe Shirt. Das reicht mir da und ist wenn selbst getreten wird, einfach nochmal eine ganze Ecke luftiger und bequemer.


----------



## Patrice_F (20. November 2021)

Bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für mein Bliss Arg comp Top. Das ist wirklich durchgerockt nach 4 Saisons, vom Gestank ganz zu schweigen. Bin jetzt final aufs Tarka gestossen und denke werde es mir bestellen, die Langversion. Hoffe bei 174cm und 72kg passt Grösse M.

Sind die Besitzer weiterhin zufrieden? Werde auf alle Fälle deen Brustschutz reduzieren, sieht ja richtig dick aus. Wichtig ist mir, dass er nicht mehr aufträgt als der Bliss.

edit: Ich sehe gerade die IXS Trigger Protektorenshirt scheint auch ziemlich alle Punkte abzudecken... Jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Erroll (21. November 2021)

Ich hatte das Tarka jetzt eine Saison zum shutteln an. Brustplatten auf eine einzige reduziert und das unterste Stück des Rückenprotektors habe ich entnommen, da es mich mit Hipbag gestört hat. Absolut zufrieden mit dem Teil. Würde ich wieder kaufen. Das Fox Baseframe ist nochmal etwas komfortabler und trägt noch weniger auf, ist aber halt auch ne kleinere Liga was den Schutz angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (21. November 2021)

Besten Dank, dann werd ich mir das mal bestellen.

M bei 174cm und 72 kg sollte passen oder?

Das Baseframe hat mir zu lange Ärmel. Da passt mir der Bliss und die 100% (gemäss Bilder) besser.


----------



## Erroll (21. November 2021)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Besten Dank, dann werd ich mir das mal bestellen.
> 
> M bei 174cm und 72 kg sollte passen oder?
> 
> Das Baseframe hat mir zu lange Ärmel. Da passt mir der Bliss und die 100% (gemäss Bilder) besser.


Das Fox ist das Baseframe pro sl. Das ist quasi ein Unterhemd mit geringem Protektor. 
Deine Maße und Größe M sollten passen. Ich trage bei 169 cm und 62 kg Größe S. Passt wunderbar.


----------



## Patrice_F (21. November 2021)

Erroll schrieb:


> Das Fox ist das Baseframe pro sl. Das ist quasi ein Unterhemd mit geringem Protektor.
> Deine Maße und Größe M sollten passen. Ich trage bei 169 cm und 62 kg Größe S. Passt wunderbar.


Ok danke. Dachte auch das mit den langen Ärmel heisst Baseframe.

Sollte das 100% nicht passen, schau ich mir noch das IXS Trigger an.


----------



## Sespri (21. November 2021)

Erroll schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Tarka jetzt eine Saison zum shutteln an. Brustplatten auf eine einzige reduziert und das unterste Stück des Rückenprotektors habe ich entnommen, da es mich mit Hipbag gestört hat.


Und ich habe mir für meine Ortema-Orthomax eine zweite identische Lage Brustprotektoren gegönnt, nachdem es mich auf der Hangman 1 doch recht heftig (und leider spürbar) auf halb Seite/halb Brust gelegt hat.

Auf meinen lokalen Runden habe ich noch ein IXS Protekorenhemd, welches ich Berghoch offen lasse, sonst schwitze ich auch zu stark. Aber im Park den Schutz reduzieren - na, ich weiss nicht. Das bisschen mehr Schwitzen fällt beim Berg runter doch kaum ins Gewicht. Und auf die Brust fallen, scheint ja nicht so selten zu sein...


----------



## supperharry (21. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand die Jacke schon bei der Körpergröße um die 195cm anprobiert?

Gruß


----------



## Erroll (21. November 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Und ich habe mir für meine Ortema-Orthomax eine zweite identische Lage Brustprotektoren gegönnt, nachdem es mich auf der Hangman 1 doch recht heftig (und leider spürbar) auf halb Seite/halb Brust gelegt hat.
> 
> Auf meinen lokalen Runden habe ich noch ein IXS Protekorenhemd, welches ich Berghoch offen lasse, sonst schwitze ich auch zu stark. Aber im Park den Schutz reduzieren - na, ich weiss nicht. Das bisschen mehr Schwitzen fällt beim Berg runter doch kaum ins Gewicht. Und auf die Brust fallen, scheint ja nicht so selten zu sein...


Im Park fahre ich kaum/nie. 😏
Mir waren die 3 Lagen Schaumplatten an der Tarka einfach zu viel. Bei Bedarf kann man die ja immer wieder hinzufügen. Keine große Sache und schön anpassbar. 💁‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

